# 622 to arive with tec



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

just got off the land line with csr to chek my 622 install to make clear if the tec was to bring it , or if ups was at my door when i am not hear. the csr said my 622 will arive with tec for install, not ups. install set for 2/22.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

TOAST said:


> just got off the land line with csr to chek my 622 install to make clear if the tec was to bring it , or if ups was at my door when i am not hear. the csr said my 622 will arive with tec for install, not ups. install set for 2/22.


all 622's are coming from dish to you

Jason


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

sunfire01 said:


> all 622's are coming from dish to you
> 
> Jason


Good to know, because a tech told me the same thing as the original poster.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

CSR told me the installer would bring it but UPS just delivered it a week ahead of the install. I don't care how it got here just so long as it got here. Just hope the installer has the Dish 1000 and DPP 44 on the truck. The indoor part of the installation I could do myself.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

BillJ said:


> Just hope the installer has the Dish 1000 and DPP 44 on the truck. The indoor part of the installation I could do myself.


My sentiments exactly. Im hoping to use my 622 until the install on 4/1.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Not for sure but from posts I have been reading here say that dish will not activate the 622 as long as the work order is open for the install.

People have gotten theirs activated only by cancelling their install from what I have seen.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Same here. I just called and talked to a definitely offshore CSR. I placed my 622 order 2/1 early am and got a 2/25 install date. They told me the receiver would arrive in 7-10 days.

After everyone else has been getting their receivers via UPS, I decided to check on my order to see if I could get the tracking number and now this CSR tells me the installer will bring it. I told him that was the wrong answer but he would not change his story! Guess I'll wait a while and call back for another opinion.

Chuck


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

Mavrick said:


> Not for sure but from posts I have been reading here say that dish will not activate the 622 as long as the work order is open for the install.
> 
> People have gotten theirs activated only by cancelling their install from what I have seen.


Damn, I was hoping to be able to use it until my install date (4/1). I want to sell my 942 asap to maximize the profit.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I've called Eight times now and the answer flip-flops every time. CSR #6 told me new installs were brought by installer, but upgrades were shipped. CSR #7 told me that my 622 was supposed to be shipped, but for some reason did not get out, but would be shipped that day. CSR #8 (today) told me that the 622 is now back-ordered (I pointed out that i ordered it early on 2/1). She checked and told me that mine was ready to ship, but they wouldn't be sending it until 2/20, eight days before my install date. (I've got a Dish 1000 and all the switches and lines I need currently hooked up to a 921, so i could hook the 622 up myself if I had it). 
Whaddaya want to bet I could call right now and get a completely different answer?


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

zer0cool said:


> I've called Eight times now and the answer flip-flops every time. CSR #6 told me new installs were brought by installer, but upgrades were shipped. CSR #7 told me that my 622 was supposed to be shipped, but for some reason did not get out, but would be shipped that day. CSR #8 (today) told me that the 622 is now back-ordered (I pointed out that i ordered it early on 2/1). She checked and told me that mine was ready to ship, but they wouldn't be sending it until 2/20, eight days before my install date. (I've got a Dish 1000 and all the switches and lines I need currently hooked up to a 921, so i could hook the 622 up myself if I had it).
> Whaddaya want to bet I could call right now and get a completely different answer?


Hahaha....wow.

So, how do we know what Dish we have? I had my 942 installed in Sept/Oct timeframe. Does that mean that I probably have the right sat (Dish 1000)?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, you can usually tell by looking at the dish. The dish 1000, is not quite round. I had to get one a couple months back when SBC customers could finally add Voom programming. I paid $99.00 for it then, not knowing i could have gotten it free with my 622 install.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just made my second call to Dish today to ask about when the 622 will arrive. Again I was told by the CSR that the installer would bring it on the day of installation, which is scheduled for 2/25. I ordered a leased 622 on 2/1. From everytihing I have read on this group, all the successful installs of 622's that were leased, not purchased, came via UPS and not the installer. The CSR says only purchased receivers are sent by UPS.

Has anyone had a leased 622 delivered by the installer? That's the only story I have been able to get from a CSR and his supervisor today.  I know there is still a week to go before the scheduled install, I would just feel better if it were here before that day comes.


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

Got my 622 by UPS on Tuesday. 

Opened box and set up unit (wired to receiver/TV, etc).

Installer comes today with another 622 and says that mine has to be shipped back to DISH as they (subcontracted installer) will not receive credit unless the one they bring is installed. 

????? 

How about DISH save some money and not ship a unit 2nd day air only to have it returned later because a different one was installed?


622 works great. Fast and good PQ!


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

My 622 is gonna be here tomorrow, ordered on 2/3 and install 2/25  !!!!!!!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> My 622 is gonna be here tomorrow, ordered on 2/3 and install 2/25  !!!!!!!


How do you know? Did a CSR admit it was shipped and fork over a tracking number? Was it leased or purchased?


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm a new subscriber per E* terms and rules (been 1+ year since I had service - moved). Got home today and the 622 is on the stoop. UPS 2nd day delivery, no signature required. I only knew to keep an eye out based upon all of the posts here. And I thank everyone here for their posts. This is an excellent resource for research, commentary, etc. During the order process on 2/1 E* never mentioned a shipment or lack thereof. Neither did they on subsequent calls to confirm install date, etc. 

So the 622 is shipped direct. What about the 625, SD121 and the 300 that are all part of my order? I suppose the installer shows up with them? I'm calling tomorrow in an attempt to get an installer here earlier than 2/25. I'll call only after I know that India is asleep thank you...


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> How do you know? Did a CSR admit it was shipped and fork over a tracking number? Was it leased or purchased?


I have a friend at dish that got me the tracking number, its 17 lbs and its my 622!!! Oh and its leased.

Jason


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

picked minn up today at ups eventhough crs told me lastnight it would come with tec. now i have anice 622 that i cant do a thing with till my install on 2/22.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Glad to hear that a lot of people are getting their boxes ... and the install stories are even better. There have been a few issues with doing self-installs ... looks like most of them are logistical (computers that can't activate with an open install ticket).

Congrats to those who got them and especially those who are enjoying them now.


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

All 622 orders are set up to be shipped as opposed to the tech delivering them. Any talk of 7-10 day delivery is bogus, that is why install dates were set at 3 weeks or more from date of order to allow enough time for you to receive the unit. If it was just a matter of the tech delivering the unit, install dates would have been much sooner. It is a shame that a Supervisor could not give you accurate information. Supervisors have bosses, too.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

MusicDan said:


> All 622 orders are set up to be shipped as opposed to the tech delivering them. Any talk of 7-10 day delivery is bogus, that is why install dates were set at 3 weeks or more from date of order to allow enough time for you to receive the unit. If it was just a matter of the tech delivering the unit, install dates would have been much sooner. It is a shame that a Supervisor could not give you accurate information. Supervisors have bosses, too.


So how is a guy to get the true story from them and how do you come by this information?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Okay, I'll quit whining now.  

Even though two different CSRs told me yesterday that nothing has been shipped to me, and the installer would bring my 622 on the install date, UPS delivered it today. :icon_da:


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

MusicDan said:


> All 622 orders are set up to be shipped as opposed to the tech delivering them. Any talk of 7-10 day delivery is bogus, that is why install dates were set at 3 weeks or more from date of order to allow enough time for you to receive the unit. If it was just a matter of the tech delivering the unit, install dates would have been much sooner. It is a shame that a Supervisor could not give you accurate information. Supervisors have bosses, too.


Just found out from my neighbor that he recieved his 622 yesterday from UPS and he was very happy for his install was today.

Installer showed up this morning and had a 622 and told him he had to install the one he brought even though my neighbor had already hooked up the one shipped to him.

He was told by the installer that they cannot hookup any 622 receiver that was not brought by them and that he should not have been sent one by dish and that he would have to send the other 622 back himself. He was very furious and I cannot say that I blame him here. He told me that if he had not needed a dish & switch swap he would have sent the installer on his way and activated the one he recieved by UPS himself.

Now he has to box up the 622 he got yesterday and send it back. Does dish even have what they are doing on these 622 installs?


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Just found out from my neighbor that he recieved his 622 yesterday from UPS and he was very happy for his install was today.
> 
> Installer showed up this morning and had a 622 and told him he had to install the one he brought even though my neighbor had already hooked up the one shipped to him.
> 
> ...


Yep, same thing happened to me (post #13).


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would call dish and tell them to send me a prepaid box to send the other 622 back in

Jason


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

sunfire01 said:


> I would call dish and tell them to send me a prepaid box to send the other 622 back in
> 
> Jason


Precisely... or at a minimum to give me an account number to bill the shipping to. If I received dual 622s by their mistake and they refused to take care of shipping 1 back to the, I'd have to believe that 622 would find it's way into a more useful situation than simply sitting in my closet 

I've read a lot about the confusion with shipping vs. installer deliveries and people's installs getting cancelled or fubar'd. I just called Dish concerning mine (out of fear) and apparently my 622 is being shipped, just like they told me when I ordered it, and my install is still scheduled the morning of 2/25... here's hoping


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

just a follow up here...

my wife called a couple minutes ago. ups just dropped off our 622. ours is leased, not purchased, and our install is scheduled a week from tomorrow


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

jakattak said:


> just a follow up here...
> 
> my wife called a couple minutes ago. ups just dropped off our 622. ours is leased, not purchased, and our install is scheduled a week from tomorrow


I'm with you, I got mine out the box and I'm just sitting here staring at it with drool coming down the side of my mouth waiting on the 25th to hurry up now.

Jason


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Well jakattak & sunfire01 we are all in the same boat. Looks like jakattak and I are both in DFW area and sunfire01 is somewhere in Texas. My install is scheduled for 2/25 am as well. I have called twice today trying to get the install moved up, but no luck so far.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Well jakattak & sunfire01 we are all in the same boat. Looks like jakattak and I are both in DFW area and sunfire01 is somewhere in Texas. My install is scheduled for 2/25 am as well. I have called twice today trying to get the install moved up, but no luck so far.


 I'm in Waxahachie guys, small world

Jason


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm pretty sure if you call dish about the accidentally shipped units, they would send a prepaid shipping slip, ala rma shipping. Or better yet, why didn't the tech call Dish and get permission to just take it back with him so his shop would have one ready for sale


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

sunfire01 said:


> I'm in Waxahachie guys, small world
> 
> Jason


no doubt... grand prairie here, and my wife is on the phone trying to get an install bumped, but it's not looking good as of yet  i'd do it all myself, but i only have a single dish 500 right now, so i need the new dish from the install.

would be nice to have it to watch the last half of the olympics in hd, but at least i know by the 25th i'll have it


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm in the same area (Arlington). My install date is 2/28, and when I've asked about getting an earlier one, they've told me the next date available is late March.
I still can't get a straight answer on whether my 622 is being shipped or brought out. Last I was told is that they would ship it Eight days before the install date. I've already got a dish 1000 with the newest LNB's and switches, so if they'd just ship the damn thing, I'd hook it up myself.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm in Duncanville so we are all just a few miles apart. I only have a single Dish 500 and never had HD before, so I need the install before I can do much.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> I'm in Duncanville so we are all just a few miles apart. I only have a single Dish 500 and never had HD before, so I need the install before I can do much.


 dish 500 here as well


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

I have been reading the above threads about the units coming either by UPS or with the tech. My leased install is Feb 28 so I guess I won't be suprised if it comes either way.

Anyhow If it comes by UPS I will not open the box and wait for the tech to come. If the tech also brings a unit I'll let him install the one he brings and call Dish to ask about what to do with the shipped one. :nono:


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just called Dish again and CSR said it could go either way. I have had one CSR say the box would be brought by the installer. When I called the local installer, they said it would be shipped to me via UPS and to give them a call if it arrives sooner than my 3/4 install...they said they would come out earlier. Anyone want to take any bets on which way it comes here????


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

I called dish agin 2/16 (11:30 pm) to see if i could get my install pushed up from 2/22, also to see what local tech was comming. i told csr that i had picked up my 622 from ups on wed 2/15 and that i was told by csr on 2/14 that my 622 would be comming w/ tech. the csr from TEX said her notes said it was shiped ups and if it is brougt by teh installing tech that it will have to be sent back by the installer. seems to me dish did not get the info out to the csr's to give the info to the rest of us.


----------



## MacKenzieIII (May 5, 2003)

Akk with so many of us still waiting to get a 622 it sure is painful to read about all these people getting 2 of them by mistake and having to send 1 back. Wish DISH could get their act together.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

If dish could get it together ? dogs and cats would live as one. lol.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Well jakattak & sunfire01 we are all in the same boat. Looks like jakattak and I are both in DFW area and sunfire01 is somewhere in Texas. My install is scheduled for 2/25 am as well. I have called twice today trying to get the install moved up, but no luck so far.


I'm in DFW also. Looks like there's going to be some busy Dish installers on the 25th! I'm just sitting here looking at the Vip622 User's Guide and waiting...

Funny they couldn't bump them up a little as I don't know too many people getting them any sooner than next weekend, so why not start earlier?


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

liferules said:


> I'm in DFW also. Looks like there's going to be some busy Dish installers on the 25th! I'm just sitting here looking at the Vip622 User's Guide and waiting...
> 
> Funny they couldn't bump them up a little as I don't know too many people getting them any sooner than next weekend, so why not start earlier?


Good question... Dish won't move our date up and we've been unable to get installer info from Dish to request it from the installer directly, so I guess we just look at the pretty box and wait.


----------



## jnewtonsooner (Jan 20, 2006)

Well folks, my install for the 622 and I assume a D1000, was set for today 2/20. I called to confirm that we were still on and that the unit would be coming from the installer since I didn't have a nice package yet from UPS.

I was told all was okay and still on for Monday.

Well, I carved out my holiday morning today to wait for the installer - then as a couple of hours went by - I called Dish.

I was told that i have now be rescheduled to 3/22 - I guess within the last couple of days.  No one called althought they said they did try to call the same day I called to confirm.

I've never been unhappy with Dish until now - and now, well....

I'd be real careful b/c this switch-a-roo can happen up to the last minute. I've been calling just to confirm and to try to move it up several times since 2/1. Now, I'm another month away and looking for other options.

Nothing from Dish other than "sorry, hopefully we'll be there on 3/22 now". :nono2:


----------



## Sam 8 (Feb 4, 2006)

We ordered the 622 lease upgrade about two weeks ago. We currently have a 301 and a second non-DVR rec. on a Dish 500.
The 622 arrived UPS last Thursday. Install is scheduled for this Saturday. I don't know who the installer is, no contact as of yet. I hope the installer brings whatever is necessary to allow me to get all the HD channels here in northern Ca.
If I knew who it was going to be, I'd call and remind 'em..


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I have my install scheduled for 2/25. I called Dish this AM to see if there were any earlier appts...even during the week such as Wed afternoon but they stonewalled me. Kind of weird because I know a lot of us have installs set for 2/25. I don't know anyone who has it during the week... where are all the installers during the week?


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Order mine on 2/1, it arrived last week, hooked it up and had it activated (all except New HD). 

Just received call from installer and they confirmed appointment tomorrow for Dish 1000/DPP44 upgrade as scheduled!!!! 

Picked up new 32" LCD for the bedroom Sunday and have the 36" in Living room and 32" LCD both running HDTV perfectly off of the RGB(36") and HDMI(32") outputs of the 622! It is great that all the HDTV outputs of the 622 are active at once.. Kudos to Dish!


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

where are you guys purchasing your HDMI cable from?

I want to make sure to get one that will be compatible (no overscan and such)


----------



## Skullyboy (Feb 6, 2006)

unr1 said:


> where are you guys purchasing your HDMI cable from?
> 
> I want to make sure to get one that will be compatible (no overscan and such)


I think HDMI just passes a digital signal, bits - 1s and 0s. I ordered 1 from monoprice.com. I have the DVI to HDMI cable from there and it works fine.

Edited: DVI to HDMI heh slip of the finger.....or brain.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, I finally got an answer I believe.
UPS delivered my 622 today. I was out walking the dog, and as we came around the corner, I saw the UPS truck turn down my street. We took off at a dead run (I was afraid he wouldn't leave it if i wasn't home). I ran up the driveway just as he set it by the front door.
Now, I'm on hold, trying to get an earlier install date.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My 622 arrived via UPS 2nd day air last Tuesday, and the installer just called to confirm its arrival for installation tomorrow afternoon. Leased Unit upgrade from DVR510.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Skullyboy said:


> I ordered 1 from monoprice.com. I have the DMI to HDMI cable from there and it works fine.


Those prices are sick! Target is 10x more expensive...I don't know how they can sell so cheap...


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

liferules said:


> I'm in DFW also.


Damn, Im in Fort Worth and they set me up for 4/1!! They said there is nothing earlier. But, I did order mine on 2/13 or so. So, im late.

As far as HDMI, my girlfriend's dvd player came with an HDMI cable, so im just gonna use that.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

liferules said:


> Those prices are sick! Target is 10x more expensive...I don't know how they can sell so cheap...


no kidding! this site is like a gold mine for audio/video cables  thanks for the link


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

They also sell on ebay for .99 a cable. I am waiting for a set to see if they are any good.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

RockStrongo said:


> Damn, Im in Fort Worth and they set me up for 4/1!! They said there is nothing earlier. But, I did order mine on 2/13 or so. So, im late.


Yeah, that's funny how 13 days can delay an install 2 months! OTOH, you can be happy that those of us getting ones now are stumbling across all the problems so that yours will hopefully be problem-free...


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

liferules said:


> Yeah, that's funny how 13 days can delay an install 2 months! OTOH, you can be happy that those of us getting ones now are stumbling across all the problems so that yours will hopefully be problem-free...


Yeah, im still hoping that I get it early so I can replace my 942 directly. I might can do this all myself. Im not sure though if i have the Dish 1000 though.

The installer who did my 942 last year (Sept or Oct) may have installed one.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

RockStrongo said:


> Im not sure though if i have the Dish 1000 though.


I thought anyone who had a 942 had the 1000 or 2 dishes... I don't think you can get all the HD needed for the receiver with just the 500, but I may be wrong...


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

liferules said:


> I thought anyone who had a 942 had the 1000 or 2 dishes... I don't think you can get all the HD needed for the receiver with just the 500, but I may be wrong...


Yeah, im hoping that is the case. I dont think I have 2 sats.

If so, does the installer even need to do anything??


----------

